# Help D-Bol Fake or Real



## frankinstein (Aug 26, 2005)

Does anyone know what these are?


----------



## Blackbird (Aug 26, 2005)

That could be Bayer aspirin for all I know.


----------



## Zaven (Aug 26, 2005)

do u have any more info......a pic of white tabs just doesn't give enough details...


----------



## SandMan-WES (Aug 26, 2005)

those dudes look like those cert mints in the box....lol... no really need a box, label,
 lab or something


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Aug 26, 2005)

take them and find out


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 26, 2005)

Look Like Us Generics To Me. Either That Or Max Alerts


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 26, 2005)

No Nevermind I Dont Think Us Generics Dbol Were White. Im Goin With Max Alerts


----------



## Dr.Deca (Aug 26, 2005)

too thick for max alerts? My guess is potassium tabs.


----------



## kell11 (Sep 2, 2005)

look like clen tabs--who the hell knows the pkg.shouldve been marked.


----------



## cawb (Sep 7, 2005)

look like those sugar pills are basketball coach use to give usin 5 th grade and then tell us they were mikael jordans secret weapon.


----------



## kell11 (Sep 7, 2005)

search out and find the brit.dis. thai pinkies and you wont have this problem.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Sep 8, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> look like those sugar pills are basketball coach use to give usin 5 th grade and then tell us they were mikael jordans secret weapon.



LMFAO!

can you get a closer pic of them? do they have any scores or markings on theM?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 8, 2005)

look like clen tabs to me.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 14, 2005)

Dr.Deca said:
			
		

> too thick for max alerts? My guess is potassium tabs.


I agree. They are either a mineral, like potassium or zinc or they are sugar pills. Who did you get them from? You can PM the source.


----------



## kayholetrip (Sep 14, 2005)

They are 5mg dbol mate comes in a tub..............
they are real


----------



## kayholetrip (Sep 27, 2005)

i dont know try them and see


----------



## Aratesticle (Oct 21, 2005)

looks like clomid


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 21, 2005)

only way to know is to give them a shot bro.


----------



## patslick9 (Dec 1, 2005)

they look fake too me, d bols are pink or a dark red like orange.. but i doknt know they could be real.. take them and find out.. the pink ones are 5mgs and the orange ones are 50mg a pille they look like winny pills


----------



## kell11 (Dec 1, 2005)

Look like generic xanax...
Brit dis. thai Dbol are easy enough to get.
Why gamble?
Kayhole seems to know...ask him>


----------



## priority (Mar 19, 2006)

My pills look the same and I am too wondering if they are legit or not.


----------



## priority (Mar 20, 2006)

i believe the brand is 'Rosja' and 'METHANDIENONE' is the name of the compound. (As shown in the picture)


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 20, 2006)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> There are so many UG labs now. What source did you buy them from what is the Ug labs name? I acctually had gotton what d-bol from THAILAND from a comapany called ACDHON  they were called Methadon. Bionabol from Bulgaria are whait also.



yes the bionabol are white like that If I remember correctly...
where they not in blister packs? or is there an original bottle they came in?
bump for more info..


----------



## priority (Mar 20, 2006)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> yes the bionabol are white like that If I remember correctly...
> where they not in blister packs? or is there an original bottle they came in?
> bump for more info..




they came in a little tub.

heres a pic.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 20, 2006)

Priority...Im confused now.
Are these what your Dbol look like? did you start this thread also?
I thought this was an entire differant thread then your Dbol thread???
yours that are in that tub look like these though?

I emailed my russian Friend to take a look and asked about that brand Rosja.
Ill let you know when I here back.
Raj


----------



## priority (Mar 20, 2006)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Priority...Im confused now.
> Are these what your Dbol look like? did you start this thread also?
> I thought this was an entire differant thread then your Dbol thread???
> yours that are in that tub look like these though?
> ...




Ill clarify things a bit.  I did not start this thread but the thread starter posted pics of his dianabol and was asking if it was legit.  No one seemed to give him a direct response due to the fact his came in a bag(as posted in his 1st post).  

Now, my dianabol looks exactly the same, if anything a little smaller, but came in a small 'tub' (as shown in my post above).  I am too awaiting answers to see if my dianabol is legit.

Hope that clarifies things.


----------



## priority (Mar 20, 2006)

I understand your problem now lol.  I started a new thread asking the same question as I am in this thread, and your replying to both of them lol.  Reply on the thread I made so theres no more confusion.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 20, 2006)

priority said:
			
		

> I understand your problem now lol.  I started a new thread asking the same question as I am in this thread, and your replying to both of them lol.  Reply on the thread I made so theres no more confusion.



Ok I gotcha  
Ill let you know more tommarow after I here back from some of the guys 
in that area. I know some good Solid guys In Russia,Poland and Romania
that should be able to help clear it up.


----------



## priority (Mar 20, 2006)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Ok I gotcha
> Ill let you know more tommarow after I here back from some of the guys
> in that area. I know some good Solid guys In Russia,Poland and Romania
> that should be able to help clear it up.




Thanks, ill check back here tomarow.


----------



## PRYCe (Apr 1, 2006)

decabol smells like shit, (like car fluid, thats how i knew myne was real).  i didnt try mine thuogh

and its  a kinda yellow gasoline colour


----------



## rodney (Apr 19, 2006)

*Dont be fooled!!!*

Not the real deal as they should have a marking on them and the box/packaging should look like this.

cant post that here bro


----------

